# Librairie informatique à Paris ?



## smog (14 Juillet 2009)

Salut à tous,

Les parisiens (et les autres) peuvent-ils me dire où il vaut mieux aller, à Paris, pour choisir des bouquins d'informatique (Illustrator - After Effects) parmi un choix conséquent ?

Je sais que souvent à la FNAC il y a deux éditeurs tout au plus pour chaque logiciel (j'exagère un peu, mais pas beaucoup)... Et le choix se fait souvent par défaut !

Merci à vous !


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2009)

smog a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Les parisiens (et les autres) peuvent-ils me dire où il vaut mieux aller, à Paris, pour choisir des bouquins d'informatique (Illustrator - After Effects) parmi un choix conséquent ?
> 
> ...



la librairie eyrolles  sur le boulmiche ?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2009)

Oué,  Eyrolles  ou  Eyrolles 

La FNAC, y a pas forcément TOUS les logiciels, mais t'as bien plus de 2 réfs sur Illustrator ou 'toshop qd même


----------



## luxlumen (15 Juillet 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué,  Eyrolles  ou  Eyrolles
> 
> La FNAC, y a pas forcément TOUS les logiciels, mais t'as bien plus de 2 réfs sur Illustrator ou 'toshop qd même


moi je prefere le monde en tique (www.lmet.fr)


----------



## smog (15 Juillet 2009)

Merci à tous.

Je suis allé chez Gibert, pas mal de références, mais c'est bien plus intéressant chez Eyrolles (d'autant plus qu'il y a des titres en anglais).

Pour la Fnac, certes il y a du choix sur Photoshop, mais ce n'est pas celui-ci qui m'intéresse (plutôt After Effects et Illustrator). Pour ce dernier, je regrette qu'il n'y ait plus d'ouvrage signé Pierre LABBÉ...

Encore merci à tous !


----------



## luxlumen (16 Juillet 2009)

smog a dit:


> Merci à tous.
> 
> Je suis allé chez Gibert, pas mal de références, mais c'est bien plus intéressant chez Eyrolles (d'autant plus qu'il y a des titres en anglais).
> 
> ...


comment cela ?
tu es allé chez eyrolles sans aller faire un tour au monde en tique ?


----------



## smog (16 Juillet 2009)

Et bien tout simplement parce que j'étais parti  sur Paris avant de voir ton message:rose:

Mais je retiens l'adresse, ça a l'air vraiment très bien 

(Moi qui trouve les téléphones genre iPhone sans intérêt, si j'avais pu consulter le forum sur place... ;-))


----------



## luxlumen (16 Juillet 2009)

smog a dit:


> Et bien tout simplement parce que j'étais parti  sur Paris avant de voir ton message:rose:
> 
> Mais je retiens l'adresse, ça a l'air vraiment très bien
> 
> (Moi qui trouve les téléphones genre iPhone sans intérêt, si j'avais pu consulter le forum sur place... ;-))




avant j'étais fnac maintenant je suis monde en tique
y en a marre des rayons de la fnac on trouve plus les bons ouvrages qui faut
c polluer par les guides d'utilisation


----------



## smog (16 Juillet 2009)

Oui, il y a bouquin et bouquin... Ceux qui indiquent où se trouvent les menus des applications ou les raccourcis clavier ne m'intéressent pas.

J'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi la majorité des ouvrages (en français, du moins) expliquent Où on peut trouver les fonctions du logiciel, mais rarement A QUOI CA SERT et DES EXEMPLES D'APPLICATION...

Peut-être parce qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de demande ?

Entre parenthèses, je me rappelle de l'époque lointaine maintenant où les logiciels étaient livrés avec de la doc. papier... Mon Mac Plus avec des gros bouquins à spirale qui faisaient pas loin de la moitié deu carton d'emballage (système, Hypercard, etc.)
Je n'aime pas lire les tutos sur PDF directement à l'écran, et tout imprimer...


----------



## luxlumen (17 Juillet 2009)

smog a dit:


> Oui, il y a bouquin et bouquin... Ceux qui indiquent où se trouvent les menus des applications ou les raccourcis clavier ne m'intéressent pas.
> 
> J'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi la majorité des ouvrages (en français, du moins) expliquent Où on peut trouver les fonctions du logiciel, mais rarement A QUOI CA SERT et DES EXEMPLES D'APPLICATION...
> 
> ...


Bien que j'ai une bibliothèque trés fournie , j'ai aussi une inscription à la bibliothèque en ligne d'oreilly (Safari) ; c'est le même problème je me retrouve avec un paquet de PDF ...
(en anglais en plus  )


----------

